# [Nvidia] Jeux lents

## Animatrix

Salut à tous !!

Quand je veux jouer aux jeux sur ma Gentoo, j'ai l'impression d'avoir une ATI (voire bien moins).

En effet, sur ut2004, ca rame sec, ca saccade, injouable.

Sur sauerbraten, les fps sont au nombre de 15 au lancement du jeu, puis ca tombe à 5 !!

Je n'utilise pas xgl.

Le glxgears me donne des valeurs supérieures à 20 000.

et el glxinfo me donne le direct rending comme "yes".

Je ne sais vraiment pas d'où peut venir ce problème...

----------

## _droop_

 *Animatrix wrote:*   

> Quand je veux jouer aux jeux sur ma Gentoo, j'ai l'impression d'avoir une ATI (voire bien moins).

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## razer

Poste le modèle de ta carte, la version du driver que tu utilises, puis la sortie de glxinfo

Donne aussi la config de ton Xorg

Sans doute un problème d'AGP

----------

## nost4r

 *Quote:*   

>  J'ai l'impression d'avoir une ATI (voire bien moins). 

 

Fallait oser ...

----------

## Animatrix

[off]Lol, vous préférez, j'ai l'impression de retourner avec ma Radeon 7600 Pro...

Et je parle en tout état de cause, j'était content qu'en j'arrivais à faire tourner ut 2004, sans qu'il ne saccade trop, après il ne fallait rien demander d'autre....[/off]

Alors, ma carte : 6600Gt

le driver : 1.0.9742 (ca change rien, le problème persiste depuis plusieurs mois)

mon xorg.conf : http://fr.pastebin.ca/277872

la sortie du glxinfo : http://fr.pastebin.ca/277871

----------

## nost4r

Décommente glcore .

Fais voir aussi un eselect opengl list .

----------

## alpha_one_x86

GLcore ne doit pas etre décommenter on mit dit, et aussi d'apres ce que j'ai vu. Car c'est gérer en interne dans nvidia, moi j'ai un 7300GS je passe tout a fond mais je peu pas changer la résolution de ut2004 sinon plantage. (800x600). et quand on charge GLcore  et qu'on fait startx il nous dit qu'il y a des erreur et que glcore n'a pu etre charger.

----------

## Animatrix

alors, si je décommente glcore, les fps sont un peu mieux.

Pour sauerbraten, 20au début, puis vers 9...

Mon opengl est celui de nvidia

----------

## razer

```
#

Section "Device"

#

    Identifier     "Device0"

#

    Driver         "nvidia"

#

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

#

    Option         "RenderAccel" "true"

#

    Option         "XaaNoOffScreenPixmaps" "on"

#

    Option         "XaaNoPixmapCache" "on"

#

    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

#

    Option         "RandRRotation" "on"

#

    BoardName      "GeForce 6600/GeForce 6600 GT"

#

EndSection
```

Cà nous dit pas grand chose concernant la gestion de l'AGP :

Est ce que AGPART est activé dans ton noyau ?

Quel module AGP utilises tu ? Celui de ta Carte mère (généralment meilleur pour les perfs) ? Celui de nvidia ?

Pour info :

```
Option      "nvAGP"                 "2" #0: disable, 1:nvagp, 2:agpart, 3:auto
```

"dmesg" devrait t'avertir lors du chargement de X quel type d'AGP tu utilises :

En ce qui me concerne :

```
agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

```

----------

## Animatrix

Je ne sais rien la dessus, par contre voici mon dmesg :

 *Quote:*   

> agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.
> 
> agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode
> 
> agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

 

Donc je rajoute :

Option      "nvAGP"                 "2", dans la section Device ?.

Edit : En Faisant un Ctrl + Alt + Back, le dmesg m'indique que :

NVRM: not using NVAGP, an AGPGART backend is loaded!

Un redémarrage corrigera ca ?

----------

## razer

 *Animatrix wrote:*   

> J
> 
> Donc je rajoute :
> 
> Option      "nvAGP"                 "2", dans la section Device ?.
> ...

 

Joue avec cette variable, tu verras bien...

Chez moi les meilleures perfs sont obtenues avec AGPART, donc ce que tu utilises

Je pensais que ton AGP était mal configuré, à priori il y a une autre raison... et je sêche aussi

Sry

----------

## DuF

Son AGP est mal configuré, car dans son xorg.conf on a bien : 

```
Option         "NvAGP" "1"
```

Or lui il a AGPgart de compilé dans le noyau.

Donc il faut modifier la valeur de NvAGP par 2 ou 3 mais ne pas laisser la valeur à 1 !

----------

## nost4r

Je crois qu'avec eselect , il faut aussi mettre opengl xorg-x11

----------

## DuF

Bah non justement, vu qu'il a une carte nvidia il vaut mieux pour lui qu'il utilise l'OpenGL de nvidia, qui sera dans son cas plus performant...

----------

## Enlight

cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status ou un truc du genre et on saura si il a eu un fallback sur gart (comme prétendu dans la doc nvidia) ou si il est sans agp.

----------

## nemo13

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status ou un truc du genre et on saura si il a eu un fallback sur gart (comme prétendu dans la doc nvidia) ou si il est sans agp.

 

A priori il semble être en agp puisque son demsg donne :

```
agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode
```

et il fonctionnerait en 8x

c'est chouette "prévisualisation" car l'adresse de bus est zarbi 0000:00:00.0. 

un lspci serait sympa

----------

## Enlight

Malheuresement ça ne veut pas dire que le module nvidia l'utilise, c'est ce que j'avais constaté en ayant le même message que celui là :

 *Quote:*   

> NVRM: not using NVAGP, an AGPGART backend is loaded! 

 

Je me suis battu la semaine dernière pour essayer d'utiliser NvAGP jusqu'à découvrir que j'avais l'un des rares chipsets non supportés   :Sad:  (k8t800 pro)

----------

## Animatrix

Bonjour à tous !!

Désolé d'avoir mis un peu de temps à répondre.

Donc pour rappel dans mon xorg.conf, le nvagp est sur 2.

Hier, le message d'erreur s'affichait une fois.

Aujourd'hui, après un redémarrage il se repète deux fois :

 *Quote:*   

> NVRM: not using NVAGP, an AGPGART backend is loaded!
> 
> NVRM: not using NVAGP, an AGPGART backend is loaded!

 

L'option 1 ne me mettait pas de message. Bon je vais tenter en le mettant sur 1, j'éditerais le message.

Pour ce que me demande Enlight :

 *Quote:*   

> localhost animatrix # cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status
> 
> Status:          Disabled
> 
> AGP initialization failed, please check the ouput  
> ...

 

Dans le lspci je pense que c'est cette ligne qui vous intéresse :

 *Quote:*   

> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600/GeForce 6600 GT] (rev a2)

 

----------

## Enlight

passe nvagp à 3 et retente (je sais aps si relancer X suffit, faut p'tet rmmod nvidia aussi, au pire tu reboote), ça devrait déjà aller mieux. Après selon ton chipset on peut toujours essayer de voir pour utiliser NvAGP au lieu de AGPgart si les perfs sont pas satisfaisantes.

edit : sur 1 c'est pour utiliser NvAgp, avec ta config kernel tu peux pas, comme dit une fois que gart marcheras on pourras toujours revoir la chose après.

----------

## Animatrix

Juste une question, je me suis rendu compte que j'avais deux xorg.conf

- un dans  /etc/xorg.conf

-l'autre /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Je pense que le deuxième est le bon ?

Qu'est-ce que l'autre fait là ?

----------

## Animatrix

J'ai effacé le /etc/xorg.conf

et vérifié que /etc/X11/xirg.conf avait comme nvagp 2.

Depuis ca a l'air de marcher :

 *Quote:*   

> agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.
> 
> agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode
> 
> agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

 

Cela marche puisque :

 *Quote:*   

> animatrix@localhost ~ $ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status
> 
> Status:          Enabled
> 
> Driver:          AGPGART
> ...

 

Sur Sauerbraten, les fps sont au départ ~ vers 24, puis tombe à 10. Donc aucun changement significatif.

Et glxgears stable

----------

## nemo13

 *Animatrix wrote:*   

> Dans le lspci je pense que c'est cette ligne qui vous intéresse :
> 
>  *Quote:*   01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600/GeForce 6600 GT] (rev a2) 

 

bonsoir,

vu la suite du post on va pas chipotter mais par si je t'envoie ( pour ma bécane fixe )

extrait de lspci :

```
lspci |grep -i vga

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600] (rev a2)
```

ok j'ai à peu près la même carte que toi sauf que :

```
lspci |grep -i express

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GL Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 04)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GL Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 04)
```

ben la mienne est en PCI express  :Rolling Eyes: 

donc pour la suite  ( agpgart etc... )  il serait utile d'avoir ton "PCI bridge"

A toute

----------

## pounard

Je tenais à poster parce que moi aussi mes jeux sont tous lents, et encore lents,  c'est rien de le dire...

Sur ennemy territory j'ai une frame toutes les 10 secondes...

Du côté de ma conf, sensiblement la même chose que toi, mon glxinfo donne des infos cohérentes (glx de nvidia spotted), j'suis en legacy drivers depuis quelques semaines vu que j'ai une Ti4200, mais la lenteur date de bien avant qu'elle passe en legacy.

Ah! et c'est survenu du jour au lendemain, surement suite à une udpate, mais j'ai jamais trouvé de quoi, j'ai essayé des downgrades/upgrades dans tous les sens et toujours rien.

En plus le glxgears tourne très bien (quand on a pas d'accélération matériel il à tendance à faire n'importe quoi) et avec half-life+wine j'ai le jeu ultra fluide pendant 30 secondes avec qu'il commecne à ramer sa mère.

Je suppose donc une surchauffe de la carte graphique, regarde si ça viendrait pas de là toi aussi.

----------

## Animatrix

Voila le résultat des commandes :

 *Quote:*   

> localhost animatrix # lspci |grep -i vga 
> 
> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600/GeForce 6600 GT] (rev a2)
> 
> localhost animatrix # lspci |grep -i express 
> ...

 

----------

## Enlight

Pour ma part, je peux rien vous dire, j'ai vraiment l'impression que ma CG rame à mort (c'est pour ça que je voulais voir si utiliser NvAGP y changeait quelque chose) Mais bon j'ai vraiment l'impresion qu'à l'époque avec nv et dri mon desktop rendait mieux... alors est-ce que c'est le fait d'être en amd64?

Après je sais que glxgears n'est pas un bench (car pas complet du tout) mais j'y tape un score étonnament pauvre : 1500 FPS qui passe à 4000 fenêtre planquée (mais ça on s'en balance).

On devrait faire un thread dédié à tous ceux qui veulent tirer quelque chose de décent de leur CG et quand on maitrisera la chose, faire un bon petit How-to.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Moi j'ai ça si ça peu aider:

```
user@silvestre ~ $ glxgears

20745 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4148.893 FPS

20813 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4162.482 FPS

20811 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4162.149 FPS

28043 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5608.468 FPS <- je reduit la fenetre

29883 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5976.585 FPS

29935 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5986.906 FPS

X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).

user@silvestre ~ $

```

Je suis en amd64 et voila mon make.conf:

```
# chmod 644

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=athlon64 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -m3dnow -mfpmath=sse -mtune=athlon-fx" # -mtune=athlon-fx

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="17"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch"

U_MULTIMEDIA="aac a52 alsa arts bitmap-fonts bidi cdio cdda dts ffmpeg flac freetype gif avi imagemagick jpeg mad matroska mikmod mp3 mpeg \

musepack live ogg oggvorbis -openal -oss speex png quicktime theora vorbis vlm vcd win32codecs wma xine x264 xvid xinerama -xmms"

U_DEVICES="acpi cdr dv dvd dvdr dvdread input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse bluetooth dvb lm_sensors -wifi"

U_CPU="3dnow mmx sse sse2 sse3 amd64 3dnowext mmxext cpudetection"

U_SERV="-apache2 crypt -mysql pam session tcpd truetype unicode -php"

U_DESKTOP="-cups samba firefox kde kdeenablefinal"

U_UNKNOW="-berkdb -fam -gdbm gpm -gstreamer gnutls hal ldap ncurses nls -ppds -spell spl stream"

U_WM="directfb opengl X dri nvidia vga -gnome -gtk gtk2 qt3 qt4 sysfs sdl xorg wxwindows xv svga v4l"

U_SYSTEM="userlocales unicodek fortran ipv6 nptl nptlonly -perl python readline -tk zlib"

USE="${U_MULTIMEDIA} ${U_DEVICES} ${U_CPU} ${U_SERV} ${U_DESKTOP} ${U_UNKNOW} ${U_WM} ${U_SYSTEM}"

# PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vga"

LINGUAS="en"

```

Tu as bien ça:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vga"

U_WM="directfb opengl X dri nvidia vga"
```

?

----------

## Animatrix

Je n'ai pas les use :

directfb et vga

Sont-ils la cause de mes problèmes ?

----------

## Enlight

 *Animatrix wrote:*   

> Je n'ai pas les use :
> 
> directfb et vga
> 
> Sont-ils la cause de mes problèmes ?

 

aucune chance IMHO.

edit : tu veux essayer NvAGP voir si ça passe mieux que gart? Si oui faut préciser quel est ton chipset et ton arch.

----------

## nemo13

 *Animatrix wrote:*   

> Je n'ai pas les use :
> 
> directfb et vga
> 
> Sont-ils la cause de mes problèmes ?

 

Bonjour Animatrix,

je te conseille de créer ton propre post car utiliser ceux d'alpha 86

maximalise le taux de non-réponse

Cordialement.

----------

## Enlight

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

>  *Animatrix wrote:*   Je n'ai pas les use :
> 
> directfb et vga
> 
> Sont-ils la cause de mes problèmes ? 
> ...

 

Heu... c'est le sien!

----------

## nemo13

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *nemo13 wrote:*    *Animatrix wrote:*     

 

EUH  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

ÇÀ va être dur de trouver une excuse non-foireuse.

Ah oui..IL pleut , étonnant non  :Arrow: 

----------

## Animatrix

J'utilise déjà NvAGP, non ???

Je suis en amd64, et bien sûr c'est mon sujet  :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*    *nemo13 wrote:*    *Animatrix wrote:*      
> 
> EUH     
> 
> ÇÀ va être dur de trouver une excuse non-foireuse.
> ...

 

pas ici!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

sinon animatrix, là tu tourne avec agpgart (codé par nvidia dans le noyau) comme driver agp, il existe aussi nvagp (que tu ne peux utiliser avec ta configuration kernel actuelle) qui vient directement du module nvidia et qui est réputé meilleur sur la 3d.

Par contre pour être sur que tu puisse l'utiliser, faudrait la sortie complete de lspci histoire de voi si tu as un chipset supporté par nvagp. (et voir aussi la version de kernel utilisée parcequ'il y'a des subtilités supplémentaires avec le 2.6.19 niveau config)

----------

## kwenspc

Dites: achetez une Ati et mettez résolu et basta!   :Razz: 

(suis désolé mais ati même si parfois c'est chiant ils ont nettement ratrappés leur retard et sont toujours en avance sur leur driver pour xorg comparé à nvidia)

----------

## razer

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Dites: achetez une Ati et mettez résolu et basta!  
> 
> 

 

J'imagine (j'espère !) qu'il s'agit là de second degré

Dans le genre, on pourrait aussi répondre à Animatrix "t'as qu'à jouer sous Windows"

L'un comme l'autre çà ne résout pas son problème...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *razer wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   Dites: achetez une Ati et mettez résolu et basta!  
> 
>  
> 
> J'imagine (j'espère !) qu'il s'agit là de second degré
> ...

 

à ton avis?   :Wink: 

Bien sûr c'est du "demi-second degré" car en effet c'est pas ça qui va résoudre son problème et son nvidia  (une 6600gt en plus!) devrait largement depoter en principe, et qu'il ne la change pas surtout: y a forcément une solution pour sa config!

Ceci étant dit...Ati n'as plus à rougir face à nvidia même si il reste encore un bout de chemin à parcourir. Elle garde encore sa réputation qui, il y a 2 ans, lui collait parfaitement. Plus maintenant.  :Smile: 

----------

## Animatrix

Lol, j'aurais sans doute jamais du parler d'ATI, mais ce que je dis était vrai jusqu'il y a un an (date à laquelle j'ai changé de marque), donc il y a pu avoir des modifications positives  :Smile:  Voilà

Non, je veux pas changer de carte, vu le prix.

En fait, avant j'étais sur SuSE, et aucun problème au niveau du jeu (pas de troll là aussi)

Voila mon lspci :

 *Quote:*   

> localhost animatrix # lspci
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 250Gb Host Bridge (rev a1)
> 
> 00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 250Gb LPC Bridge (rev a2)
> ...

 

Je suis avec le kernel :

 *Quote:*   

> localhost animatrix # uname -r
> 
> 2.6.19-gentoo-r1

 

----------

## _droop_

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Dites: achetez une Ati et mettez résolu et basta!   

 

<off>

mais enfin arretez de taper sur les ati, elles (en partie) ont de vrais drivers libre pour la 3d au moins    :Smile: 

Enfin ati et nvidia c'est de la merde par rapport aux Intel...   :Very Happy: 

</off>

----------

## Scullder

 *Animatrix wrote:*   

> Lol, j'aurais sans doute jamais du parler d'ATI, mais ce que je dis était vrai jusqu'il y a un an (date à laquelle j'ai changé de marque), donc il y a pu avoir des modifications positives  Voilà
> 
> Non, je veux pas changer de carte, vu le prix.
> 
> En fait, avant j'étais sur SuSE, et aucun problème au niveau du jeu (pas de troll là aussi)
> ...

 

Ouai bah, c'est bon, ça passe. J'ai jamais essayé avec un kernel 2.6.19, je reste au 2.6.18.

Suffit de mettre ça dans la section device : 

```
Option          "NvAGP"                 "1"
```

C'est mieux expliqué dans la doc du driver pour la valeur à mettre.

J'ai aussi passé ça au kernel "agp=off" pour désactiver agpgart.

Niveau perf, la différence n'est pas transcendante.

----------

## Enlight

 *Scullder wrote:*   

>  *Animatrix wrote:*   Lol, j'aurais sans doute jamais du parler d'ATI, mais ce que je dis était vrai jusqu'il y a un an (date à laquelle j'ai changé de marque), donc il y a pu avoir des modifications positives  Voilà
> 
> Non, je veux pas changer de carte, vu le prix.
> 
> En fait, avant j'étais sur SuSE, et aucun problème au niveau du jeu (pas de troll là aussi)
> ...

 

c'est vrai j'avais plus pensé au bootparam qui est plus simple que de virer le support gart en virant IOMMU (ce qui depuis le 2.6.19 nécéssite préalablement d'avoir activé EMBEDED, rahhhh)... après va bien falloire trouver une raison à ces perfs à la c...

Sinon Animatrix, ta suse elle existe encore? des fois qu'il y'aurait à apprendre niveau du xorg.conf ou des trucs de ce genre. (finalement le module glcore, il vaut mieux l'utiliser où non edit 3 : non!)?

edit : hardi compagnons possesseurs de nvidia, montrons au SAVAGE que nous pouvons faire aussi bien qu'eux!  :Mr. Green: 

edit2 : quelqu'un a déjà entendu parler de, et/ou utilisé  x11perf

----------

## Enlight

Tien je viens de re-regarder ton xorg.conf, j'ai noté que :

1) tu as des options en doublons et que certaines que tu as mises dans "screen" devraient être dans "devices" mais ça a pas l'air de les empécher de tourner. Par contre, si tu passe composite à disable, ça te chnage quelquechose?

----------

## Animatrix

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Tien je viens de re-regarder ton xorg.conf, j'ai noté que :
> 
> 1) tu as des options en doublons et que certaines que tu as mises dans "screen" devraient être dans "devices" mais ça a pas l'air de les empécher de tourner. Par contre, si tu passe composite à disable, ça te chnage quelquechose?

 

Je vais voir en le désactivant.

par contre pour les options du Device et du Screen, pourrais-tu me les re-organiser stp, car je ne sais pas ?

----------

## Enlight

J'ai pas ce qu'il me faut sous la main pour vérifier, mais à vue de nez, je dirais que :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>     Option         "NvAGP" "1"
> 
>     Option         "RenderAccel" "True"
> ...

 

tout ça doit aller dans la section device (d'ailleurs t'as des doublons). juste au dessus de ta section screen.

----------

## Animatrix

L'erreur venait finalement de Composite, tu es fluide maintenant.

Merci beaucoup.

Je vais faire le tri, par contre à quoi correspond cette option ?

----------

## Enlight

 *Animatrix wrote:*   

> L'erreur venait finalement de Composite, tu es fluide maintenant.
> 
> Merci beaucoup.
> 
> Je vais faire le tri, par contre à quoi correspond cette option ?

 

la "vraie" transparence, et en la virant ou mettant à disable t'as vraiment un gros gain en fluidité? ça vaut juste pour le jeu, ou ça vaut aussi sur un déplacement de fenêtre par exemple?

----------

## Animatrix

Le gros gain de fluidité est sur les jeux.

Par contre, beryl ne veut même plus démarrer...

et metacity a l'air d'avoir un peu (mais très peu) de mal bouger les fenêtres.

----------

## Enlight

 *Animatrix wrote:*   

> Le gros gain de fluidité est sur les jeux.
> 
> Par contre, beryl ne veut même plus démarrer...
> 
> et metacity a l'air d'avoir un peu (mais très peu) de mal bouger les fenêtres.

 

Ah ben oui pour béryl ça doit être mort du coup (à moins qu'il existe un moyen de lui dire de ne pas utiliser de transparence)

----------

## Animatrix

Retournement de situation (il faut bien mettre du suspens...)

J'ai voulu remettre Beryl, pour cela j'ai re-activé Composite.

Avant de démarrer Beryl, j'ai voulu tester les jeux et bien ils marchaient normalement (~ 200 FPS), pourtant Composite est activé.

Après j'ai laissé de côté les jeux et suis retourné sur Beryl et bien il fonctionne moins bien !!

En effet, je suis obligé de désactiver le réglage GL Yield pour obtenir desq performances quasi-similaires (snow étant un peu plus lent).

D'où pourrait provenir mon problème alors ?

J'ai redémarré et c'est toujours pareil.

Je vous remontre mon xorg.conf :

 *Quote:*   

> # nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
> 
> # nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder26)  Mon May 15 14:17:32 PDT 2006
> 
> Section "ServerLayout"
> ...

 

Sinon, par rapport à avant, j'ai réorganisé les options comme indiqué.

Et j'ai rajouté extmod et v4l dans les modules.

Ceci expliquerait cela ?

Y aurait-il une solution pour une meilleure performance de Beryl ?

Merci à tous de votre aide.

----------

